# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Tempered Glass



## Jack11 (Mar 30, 2004)

Anyone know a fool-proof method for determining if an old aquarium is made of tempered or non-tempered glass. Without attempting to drill it and shatter it, that is. Tank was bought used, is a 75g, and I don't know who the manufacuterer is. I have a diamond glass drill bit already, but don't want to guarantee ruining this tank by attempting to drill tempered glass. No local glass shop would do this for me. Thanks

Ah Hah! You're supposed to put the plants IN the water...


----------



## Jack11 (Mar 30, 2004)

Anyone know a fool-proof method for determining if an old aquarium is made of tempered or non-tempered glass. Without attempting to drill it and shatter it, that is. Tank was bought used, is a 75g, and I don't know who the manufacuterer is. I have a diamond glass drill bit already, but don't want to guarantee ruining this tank by attempting to drill tempered glass. No local glass shop would do this for me. Thanks

Ah Hah! You're supposed to put the plants IN the water...


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

On a tank that size I think you can just assume that the bottom is tempered.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Jack11 (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks again Rex. I may just bring it to one of the local glass shops and at least get them to verify the glass type for me. If it's tempered I sure ain't messing with that! Oh well, maybe my pump/sump/multitank system will have to wait...again.

Ah Hah! You're supposed to put the plants IN the water...


----------



## imported_aquaverde (May 5, 2003)

AGA lists two 75s, one tempered bottom, one not. The tempered one weighs 42 pounds less, and they are dimensionally the same, with the exception that the annealed (untempered) one is 1/4" taller. I figure that demonstrates the extra thickness of the untempered glass.

One thing for sure, if I had any doubt about it, you would not catch me with a drill in my hand, even if the weight indicated it was annealed.
(Why did the chicken cross the road? To get to the overflow box!)

James


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

In Vancouver BC, I found a place selling all temper glass tanks. Price for a 90 gallon + stand is c$ 580. They have a fairly large range of temper glass tanks.

The only thing I didn't liked was the 24 inch depth on most of the temper glass tank.

75 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Jack11 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi all,
As much as I appreciate all the advice I was given to the contrary, I was bold (stupid) enough to attempt to drill two tanks over the past week. Thanks to aquaverde's tip, I was fairly certain that my old 75 was not tempered and after emailing oceanic, determined that my 37 show was not, either. I later realized that my 75 was probably not All-Glass, which was the basis for the information James gave me. Even though he tried to dissuade me, I figured that I had spent more money on the drill bit ($70) than the tank (used), recent advances in modern medicine would surely save me were I to incur a horrendous injury from shattered glass and, I *really*wanted to try it!

So, I did...and despite the fact that I am truly a bumbling idiot...it worked. It wasn't even that bad. Just takes a while and some caution. In fact, now that I think about it, Oceanic only told me that the bottom of their tank wasn't tempered and I drilled the back. Not that it was probable for the back to be tempered anyway, but still









Sorry, just had to pat myself on the back for a minute. I so rarely do anything right that I have to enjoy these rare moments. Anyway, the drill bit was from Jehmco and the guy who sold it to me was incredibly helpful. There are other places out there to get the bits, but Jehmco is highly recommended. I never would've been able to do it without their guidance.

Anyway, I just wanted to mention that it is possible to drill your tanks (some have even drilled tempered glass tanks







). Of course, the usual disclaimers apply here and I am by no means, advocating that anyone as simple as myself try this or any other stunts or projects for that matter, at home. OK, now I'm off to go put this thing on the stand and almost certainly drop it in the process. Who was that Irish guy that made up that law...oh...Murphy, that's right







.
Jack

Ah Hah! You're supposed to put the plants IN the water...


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

You are a brave man indeed.


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

Wow, brave move. I would have tried it and found out just the opposite, then cried myself to sleep for the next 2 weeks....









------------------------
Our diary: http://www.deardiary.net/cgi-bin/viewer.cgi?diary=27982&view=welcome&comments=on


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

"There's a providence that watches over dingbats."

- Archie Bunker


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

You are a brave one.

My only fear is that there might be a hairline fracture that isn't visible nowand might not show itself for 2 years when you arn't home.

Anyways, congrats and I hope everything works out for you.

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## Jack11 (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks Karl,
Now, I'll never sleep again!








If there are any cracks, they would have to be hairline. Hopefully, through extensive testing in the garage, I'll be able to identify any possible flaws or leaks. 
Jack

Hmm...Something clever, funny, and contemplative...
Ahh, @*#%!...Yeah, that's it!


----------

